# vitalius paranaensis



## TheNatural (Oct 31, 2005)

This is another hard one to find!
I found only 2 pics of it in web!!


----------



## gustavowright (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep, these guys are seldon seen around the hobby abroad, on the other hand, for a brazilian spider fan, they´re pretty easy to find in it´s home range,when u go through a field trips..


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 31, 2005)

*the pic*

I moved the pic to...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=545824#post545824


----------

